# Sterlet Stör im Winter ???



## hopsi (2. Sep. 2008)

Hallo,

ich habe jetzt schon ca. 1 Std. im Forum gesöbert,
aber nicht wirklich eine Antwort auf meine Frage erlesen.
Vieleicht kann mir ja jemand direkt helfen.

Also ich habe einen ca. 15000 Liter (1,50m Tiefe) Gartenteich.
Darin befinden sich 2 __ Störe (25-35cm groß).

Nun habe ich gelesen, dass die Störe im Winter gefüttert werden müssen
und sie auch die Winterruhe der anderen Fische (Koi, Goldfische) stören.

Wenn sie gefüttert werden müssen, dann habe das Problem, 
dass ich nur einen Durchlauffilter Biotec Sreenmatic 18 besitze
und diesen bei Frost nicht benutzen kann.

Und wenn Sie dann noch die Winterruhe stören müssten Sie ja raus!

Sollte ich die 2 Störe besser abgeben und auf diese ganz verzichten?

Was für Filter eignen sich denn überhaupt im Winter wenn sie im Freien stehen?


Ohje soviele Fragen.
Ich bedanke mich jetzt schon mal bei Euch für die Tipp´s!

Gruß Hopsi


----------



## Barbor (2. Sep. 2008)

*AW:  Sterlet Stör im Winter ???*

Hallo Hopsi

Ich bin jetzt nicht der Störkenner.
Aber ich habe auch __ Störe bzw. Sterletts und Goldis und Kois sind auch dabei.

Ich füttere im Winter nicht ,habe auch schon gesehen das die störe auch winterruhe halten. Die liegen ganz ruhig auf dem Grund des Teiches.

Den Filter mache ich aus , weil ich angst habe das die Schläuche einfrieren könnten. Ich lass nur den Sprudelstein weiter an.


Lieben Gruß Ulli

ps. es werden sich bestimmt noch ein paar Störkenner dazu melden. Bin gespannt ob ich es richtig mache.


----------



## Frettchenfreund (2. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Sterlet Stör im Winter ???*

Hallo Zusammen!


@ Hopsi



			
				hopsi schrieb:
			
		

> Sollte ich die 2 Störe besser abgeben und auf diese ganz verzichten?



Meiner Meinung nach ist das das beste was Du machen kannst.



@ Babor

Das lese ich heute zum ersten mal:

 

Du hast Störe, Sterletts, Goldis und Kois in deinem 4000 Liter Teich.  

  Das stimmt!

.


----------



## Barbor (2. Sep. 2008)

*AW:  Sterlet Stör im Winter ???*

Hallo Volker 

nicht __ Störe und Sterletts  ich weiß nicht genau welche von beiden ich habe , aber ich glaube es sind Sterlets.

Mit 4000 l nein nicht ganz richtig die genauen Liter habe ich nicht ausgrechnet. Mathe  naja 
aber das kannst du ja jetzt ....also Teich : ca 6 m lang  ca. 3-4 m breit
zwischen 1m- 1,80 m tief.


Lieben Gruß Ulli

ps. Vielleicht bin ich ja doch blond


----------



## hopsi (2. Sep. 2008)

*AW:  Sterlet Stör im Winter ???*

Hallo,

erstmal vielen Dank für die regen Antworten!

Also bei meinen Stören beginnen die Brustflossen mit einen kleinen weißen Streifen.

Wäre auch super wenn mir noch ein Störspezialist was schreiben könnte.
Ich möchte mir schon sicher sein, dass alles passt!

Denke auch das mit meiner Filteranlage kann mir hier keiner beantworten, oder doch?

Gruß
Hopsi


----------



## Frettchenfreund (2. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Sterlet Stör im Winter ???*

Hallo ich nochmal!



			
				hopsi schrieb:
			
		

> Denke auch das mit meiner Filteranlage kann mir hier keiner beantworten, oder doch?



Mit Deinem Filter würde ich es mal hier versuchen.

Zu deine Stören:

Ich habe hier im Forum mal gelesen ( habe ich jetzt so schnell nicht gefunden ), dass ein Stör viel Schwimmraum braucht und den kannst Du wohl kaum bieten.
Desshalb meine Meinung: 

Gib sie ab!

.


----------



## stu_fishing (3. Sep. 2008)

*AW:  Sterlet Stör im Winter ???*

Hallo!
Ehrlich gesagt kann ich euch beiden nur ans Herz legen die __ Störe wieder abzugeben! Erstens sind beide Teich viel zu klein wenn ich mir das Profil ansehe, zweitesn ist ungefiltertes Wasser für die Fische suboptimal.

Auch wenn Söre im Winter ruhiger werden und auch mal herumliegen halten sie keine Winterruhe.

Euch würde empfehlen: Tut euch beide selbst und den Fischen einen Gefallen und gebt sie ab.

LG Thomas


----------



## Wuzzel (3. Sep. 2008)

*AW:  Sterlet Stör im Winter ???*

Moin ... 

kann mich da nur den Meinungen anschliessen. 
__ Störe sind im Teich eigentlich nur schwer zu halten und ich traue das hier im Forum eigentlich nicht mal ner Hand voll Leuten zu. 
Thomas ist allerdings einer davon ! 
Wenns geht in einen viel viel größeren Teich.

Gruß 
Wolf


----------



## Barbor (3. Sep. 2008)

*AW:  Sterlet Stör im Winter ???*

Hallo

@ Wolf und Thomas 

habe den einen Stör bzw Sterlet schon seit 5 Jahren.Den anderen hab ich vor einer Woche bekommen 

Den Teich möchte ich sowieso über den ganzen Garten ausweiten ca. 500 qm.
Die Diskusionen laufen noch. Mann weigert sich weiter auszugraben. Aber ich arbeite daran.



Lieben Gruß Ulli


----------



## Frettchenfreund (3. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Sterlet Stör im Winter ???*

Hallo zusammen!

@ Ulli



			
				Barbor schrieb:
			
		

> Den Teich möchte ich sowieso über den ganzen Garten ausweiten ca. 500 qm.
> Die Diskusionen laufen noch. Mann weigert sich weiter auszugraben. Aber ich arbeite daran.



  Bei 500 m² ... da weigert sich bestimmt fast jeder Mann!  

Es sei denn, er bekommt ein schönes Männerspielzeug. ( Einen Schaufelbagggger )

.


----------



## Barbor (3. Sep. 2008)

*AW:  Sterlet Stör im Winter ???*



			
				Frettchenfreund schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo zusammen!
> 
> @ Ulli
> 
> ...




Hey Volker

an einen Bagger haben wir auch schon gedacht.......paßt aber nicht durch die Garagentür 

Lieben Gruß Ulli


----------



## Frettchenfreund (3. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Sterlet Stör im Winter ???*

  Ullllliiiii!



			
				Barbor schrieb:
			
		

> ......paßt aber nicht durch die Garagentür



Garage ...........  

Du meinst das Filterhäuschen für den neuen Teich!

Das muß sowiso dann neu gebaut werden.

Also, einfach durchfahren.  

 " Passt nicht durch die Tür " 

Frag mal deine Mann: Was nicht passt, wird passend gemacht! 



So, das ist jetzt genug " OffTopic "  

.


----------



## Barbor (3. Sep. 2008)

*AW:  Sterlet Stör im Winter ???*



[/COLOR]  

Frag mal deine Mann: Was nicht passt schrieb:


> " OffTopic "[/COLOR]
> 
> .



Ist auch besser so:evil 

Lieben Gruß Ulli


----------

